# Plastic boat



## Kalvin francis (Oct 26, 2017)

Hello to all I am a plastics fabricator my is Kalvin Francis and I build boats under DuraPoly Boats. I mostly build commercial boats and occasionally I build recreational boats.
I have built all of my boats out of plastic, a bass boat,16' and 18' flats boat and a 13' sup.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

More info?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

That boat is plastic?! Wow! Def x2 on what Mac said, need lots of more info


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

My dad knows the guy that owns the yellow and black work boat. He says he loves it.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Kalvin francis said:


> Hello to all I am a plastics fabricator my is Kalvin Francis and I build boats under DuraPoly Boats. I mostly build commercial boats and occasionally I build recreational boats.
> I have built all of my boats out of plastic, a bass boat,16' and 18' flats boat and a 13' sup.
> View attachment 17923


Looks a lot like fabricating an aluminum boat with shapes and plate stocks with welding, please advise the details of the builds. It appears to be bulletproof ...


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

We definitely need more details. Is plastic durable?
What size/weight engine can it take?


----------



## Kalvin francis (Oct 26, 2017)

fjmaverick said:


> My dad knows the guy that owns the yellow and black work boat. He says he loves it.


 Is this it?


----------



## Kalvin francis (Oct 26, 2017)

16' flats boat I built for myself. you can see more on my facebook/durapolyboats.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks like a Bateau FS18 that you're selling without paying Bateau their fee for selling their designs. Not to mention its at least double the weight of a built to plan FS18....


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Even calling it an FS18????
https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/boa/d/new-18-flats-skiff-polymer/6370719604.html


----------



## Kalvin francis (Oct 26, 2017)

tomahawk said:


> Looks like a Bateau FS18 that you're selling without paying Bateau their fee for selling their designs. Not to mention its at least double the weight of a built to plan FS18....


And? Your are allowed to build one off each design. I have built 4 or 5 of there boats only built one of each. your not going to get their designs without paying for them. Any more questions?
I am trying to show my services in plastic fabrication, my boats are far superior to any others out there. Yes they are heaver than most but they are still under the overall weight that they are rated for such as the FS 18 at 1100lbs at 4" draft.


----------



## MountainTrout (Nov 5, 2017)

Kalvin francis said:


> And? Your are allowed to build one off each design. I have built 4 or 5 of there boats only built one of each. your not going to get their designs without paying for them. Any more questions?
> I am trying to show my services in plastic fabrication, my boats are far superior to any others out there. Yes they are heaver than most but they are still under the overall weight that they are rated for such as the FS 18 at 1100lbs at 4" draft.


Kalvin I think you are missing the point here. Since you are a Commercial manufacturer you must buy the Commercial Plan set from Bateau to build more than one boat. The FS18 is one of there more popular plans and is one of the best poling skiffs on the water. Bateau is easy to work with so before you build another FS18 get in touch with them. I would also look into bringing down your weight as it is the lightness of the FS18 that makes her so good.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MountainTrout said:


> Kalvin I think you are missing the point here. Since you are a Commercial manufacturer you must buy the Commercial Plan set from Bateau to build more than one boat. The FS18 is one of there more popular plans and is one of the best poling skiffs on the water. Bateau is easy to work with so before you build another FS18 get in touch with them. I would also look into bringing down your weight as it is the lightness of the FS18 that makes her so good.


I’m pretty sure he stated he has only built one boat from each set of plans and is only doing so to display his services in plastic fabrication. What’s up with so many haters on the internet these days? Let the guy do his thing TrouserTrout! Also, edit your double posts on this member’s thread.


----------



## Kalvin francis (Oct 26, 2017)

tomahawk said:


> Even calling it an FS18????
> https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/boa/d/new-18-flats-skiff-polymer/6370719604.html


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Pretty neat. How are you putting these plastic pieces together without leaking?


----------



## Kalvin francis (Oct 26, 2017)

MountainTrout said:


> Kalvin I think you are missing the point here. Since you are a Commercial manufacturer you must buy the Commercial Plan set from Bateau to build more than one boat. The FS18 is one of there more popular plans and is one of the best poling skiffs on the water. Bateau is easy to work with so before you build another FS18 get in touch with them. I would also look into bringing down your weight as it is the lightness of the FS18 that makes her so good.


I do build commercial boats and this is not commercial, it is recreational. Its just me in my shop and if you want me to build you a boat then go buy the plans from Bateau or Glen-L and send them to me and I will build it for you, that's if you want a boat to last a life time if not you can go back to your Glass(fragile), wood, rot, rust or corroding materials. I am offering something far more superior than what you can get in the market. I am not looking to build 100's of these a year and I have talked to Bateau in the past about building more than one. And that is my business so please don't mind my business. I am a boat builder not a designer.


----------



## Kalvin francis (Oct 26, 2017)

CodyW said:


> Pretty neat. How are you putting these plastic pieces together without leaking?


Been plastic welding for 20+ years and most products I built has a lifetime warranty which is standard.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Kalvin francis said:


> I do build commercial boats and this is not commercial, it is recreational. Its just me in my shop and if you want me to build you a boat then go buy the plans from Bateau or Glen-L and send them to me and *I will build it for you, that's if you want a boat to last a life time if not you can go back to your Glass(fragile), wood, rot, rust or corroding materials.* I am offering something far more superior than what you can get in the market. I am not looking to build 100's of these a year and I have talked to Bateau in the past about building more than one. And that is my business so please don't mind my business. I am a boat builder not a designer.


----------



## Kalvin francis (Oct 26, 2017)

This is floating on a plastic hull that I built.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Kalvin francis said:


> This is floating on a plastic hull that I built.
> View attachment 18356


How does it pole?


----------



## Kalvin francis (Oct 26, 2017)

This is a 47mph 32'x11' tunnel hull work boat with a 40' crane and two Honda 250hp all hanging off a plastic transom. and floats in 13" of water at 13,000lbs. I am just showing you what can be done and I have done most of it.


----------



## Kalvin francis (Oct 26, 2017)

CodyW said:


> How does it pole?


The house boat? like a bitch.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Looks like they can handle some serious weight. How thick is the plastic to hold up that kind of weight?


----------



## Kalvin francis (Oct 26, 2017)

1" deck and 3/4" hull but that one has three layers on the front bow for the rocks, 2" thick.
I can build pontoons also.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Kalvin nice work and a great new twist to the skiff market. Bunch of busy body old women on this site.


----------



## Kalvin francis (Oct 26, 2017)

Yea, I was told you cant do what I have done with plastic sheets even the guys a bateau said it was to flexible but I know plastics and the flexibility make it high impact and very strong.
Built my first boat in 2005 then started build work boats and barges now I am build small boats again. You can say they were laughing when I started doing it, so I built some of the baddest and fastest work boats out there. now I am back saying look I can build you a hum-v for the water, go anywhere, run over anything, rocks, oyster beds and even a dock. this blue boat here runs in 6" of muck down in south Louisiana at 40mph. It nose heavy so when he got behind a ship in Venice La he went nose down into the water and the guy was running for the back door it went down about half way up to the cabin and popped back up. he's the one who ran over a dock doing clean up for Duke energy.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

CodyW said:


> Pretty neat. How are you putting these plastic pieces together without leaking?


Check out the Facebook page, cool stuff there. He welds the sheets together. I never knew such a process existed.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Seen extreme heavy wall plastic pipe welded together. Supposed to be un-breakable post welding.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Check out the Facebook page, cool stuff there. He welds the sheets together. I never knew such a process existed.


Well, it's good to know that if I ever own one that it can withstand a beating from a sledge hammer.


----------



## Kalvin francis (Oct 26, 2017)

I built this for the owner of St Johns Ship Yard in Palatka FL. He road it hard and ran into a bridge and broke off one of the push knees. I fixed it and he sold it to someone in Jacksonville Fl.
I had a bass boat I built and I put push knees on it and he sold it for a dredge rig.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

When you say plastic welding, are you talking about 'sonic welding'?


----------



## Kalvin francis (Oct 26, 2017)

I am building a solo micro skiff FS 13 for my son, will be done next week. Hit me up if you want one. Buy the plans and send it to me and I will build it for you.


----------



## Kalvin francis (Oct 26, 2017)

yobata said:


> When you say plastic welding, are you talking about 'sonic welding'?


No sonic, hot air welding.


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

This is Awesome! I checked out the Facebook page. This could be the next chapter in skiff building. I would definitely be interested in one of these.


----------



## Kalvin francis (Oct 26, 2017)

This is the bass boat I built in 2005, it had a 3/4" bottom on it. then I built my flats boat and it just set. And I tried to sell it for years and couldn't give it away for $2000. Now its 12 years old and I put push knees on it and sold it to a ship yard to be repurposed as a push boat for $6000.
It will last another 20years.


----------



## Kalvin francis (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Have you put your Poly Skiff in the water? You should, if not, and post pics. Also, I saw the asking price for that one on Facebook, is that with or without motor?


----------



## Kalvin francis (Oct 26, 2017)

KurtActual said:


> Have you put your Poly Skiff in the water? You should, if not, and post pics. Also, I saw the asking price for that one on Facebook, is that with or without motor?


I have pics of me and my kids fishing on my boat.


----------



## ActionCliff (May 10, 2017)

Pretty cool...had a Hog Island for a few years and loved that the rotomolded plastic was bulletproof. The problem they have is that when he pours a boat mold it's not consistent and you get uneven wavy portions of the hull. This looks to be a cool way to do a plastic boat.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Good stuff. I used to work for a company called Vesca Plastics. They built huge tanks with plastic liners and then usually followed up with FRP (dual laminate). We also hot air welded everything, but not in those kind of thicknesses. That is impressive.

Our welders had to get certified on different types of plastics just like steel welders get certified.


----------



## Kalvin francis (Oct 26, 2017)

FWTXCW said:


> Pretty cool...had a Hog Island for a few years and loved that the rotomolded plastic was bulletproof. The problem they have is that when he pours a boat mold it's not consistent and you get uneven wavy portions of the hull. This looks to be a cool way to do a plastic boat.


See I am able to build it just like you bulid a wooden or aluminm with stringers and bulk heads and roto molded boats are good for smaller sizes but not good for larger sizes. They have no backbone and will warp under there own weight with heat. they are made like a igloo coolers two plastic layers with a foam core. This is a HDPE work boat not built by me.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Pretty sure I need a floating bungalow...


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Kalvin francis said:


> See I am able to build it just like you bulid a wooden or aluminm with stringers and bulk heads and roto molded boats are good for smaller sizes but not good for larger sizes. They have no backbone and will warp under there own weight with heat. they are made like a igloo coolers two plastic layers with a foam core. This is a HDPE work boat not built by me.
> View attachment 18454


Always thought these guys were cool too

http://www.whaly.com/


----------



## Kalvin francis (Oct 26, 2017)

Check out https://boulderboatworks.com/ they build drift boats out of HDPE and a mix wood. These guys are craftsman at what they build.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Kalvin francis said:


> I am building a solo micro skiff FS 13 for my son, will be done next week. Hit me up if you want one. Buy the plans and send it to me and I will build it for you.


Good on ya and the legit way to do it!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Humm.... I'm thinking that stuff would be perfect for a mud motor boat!


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Very interesting option for the FS 18.


----------



## Kalvin francis (Oct 26, 2017)

This boat is for sale now with a UNLIMITED WARRANTY!!!
$10,000









Built by Kalvin-Francis; DuraPolyBoats, 
commissioned by a private person who cant get it at this time.
A Bateau fs 18 design. Made out of the toughest material on the planet! 18' x 54 beam, 580lbs dry, 4" draft at 1100lbs.
6 rod holders, 3 storage compartments.
Its a hull and some ss hardware only. can supply most of the
other parts to finish the boat at cost plus a small markup.
I just build the hull and deck. 40 to 50 hp.
A unlimited time warranty on craftsmanship to the first owner and a transferable to the second owner with inspection.
This is a investment and not your typical run of the mill factory boat.
You can see more at DuraPolyBoats/facebook, recreational and commercial.


----------



## Kalvin francis (Oct 26, 2017)

This is a boat I built for a guy. its also a Bateau I was commissioned







to build.


----------



## Alamped2 (Feb 3, 2021)

Kalvin francis said:


> Hello to all I am a plastics fabricator my is Kalvin Francis and I build boats under DuraPoly Boats. I mostly build commercial boats and occasionally I build recreational boats.
> I have built all of my boats out of plastic, a bass boat,16' and 18' flats boat and a 13' sup.
> View attachment 17923


Hello, would you be interested in seeing some engineering for a skiff I’m interested in building? Thank you


----------

